# My new custom interior



## FLORES1960 (Aug 28, 2008)

My Interior.




























also have a suede headliner. 

On the door panel, I painted the reflector black and grey.


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

man thats nice good looking clean and subtle. thanks for sharing pictures 61 impala it looks like


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice interior


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2010, 10:35 PM~19471494
> *nice interior
> *


*
x2*


----------



## FLORES1960 (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Dec 31 2010, 06:06 PM~19470872
> *man thats nice good looking clean and subtle. thanks for sharing pictures 61 impala it looks like
> *



i wish it were a 61 , but its a 60


----------



## MANNYS (Jan 13, 2011)

who did it for you are you in ventura county


----------



## FLORES1960 (Aug 28, 2008)

my buddy at work did it in his garage....i live in riverside county


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Jan 1 2011, 02:31 AM~19473130
> *i wish it were a 61 , but its a 60
> *


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Dec 31 2010, 03:28 PM~19469435
> *My Interior.
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## cali707sf (Sep 10, 2011)

That is some nice Low-rodder interior bro! I'm doing a 64 SS Low-rodder too, I'd like to see what other ideas your friend might have... I think i going black on the interior too 



FLORES1960 said:


> My Interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## riviman (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

